# Sedelogic S curve pad for kissing spine?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure from reading the 'blurb' if this pad is intended to reduce risk of kissing spine developing rather than to be used on a horse that's got an existing condition
If your horse has this condition and you've had X rays done to confirm it and assess it to establish if riding is OK I would think your vet and your equine physio or chiro would be the best person to discuss it with


----------



## Shadowheart (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, it has been confirmed by the vet and we are discussing treatment options. It is a conformational defect my horse was born with. This pad had been brought to my attention by a fellow rider, and yes I will discuss it with the vet as well, but wanted some opinions and experiences from people that tried it as well. I would just like to hear about it as much as possible before talkig to the vet so I can be more informed and pin down what questions I want to ask them about it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't quite understand how a pad would help...the horses body does what it has to do to move, and if it hurts, how is something that sits on top going to help?


----------

